# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm visa Trung Quốc nhanh nhất Hà Nội.

## thanhvannt90

Làm *visa trung quoc* nhanh, khẩn – liên hệ Mr Quyết 0904 386 229
Bảng giá làm *visa trung quốc* :

Loại 3 tháng 1 lần : 75 USDLoại 3 tháng 2 lần : 110 USD
Các thủ tục giấy tờ :

1 đơn xin cấp visa dán ảnh 3 x 41 ảnh chân dung 4x6Chứng minh thư gốc
Đến với chúng tôi bạn sẽ được tư vấn miễn phí về các thủ tục giấy tờ về làm mới visa, gia hạn *visa trung quốc* cũng như visa nước ngoài.
Liên hệ : Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du lịch GREENCANAL TRAVEL
Địa chỉ : 1- 429 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
Tel: 04 3724 5291 - *04 3724 5292*
 Mobile: 0904 386 229 hoặc 01266 200 333
 Y!M: greencanaltravel/ greencanaltour/ greencanal_vn

----------


## mysunshine

Giảm giá visa trung quốc giá  rẻ :
- Hồ sơ chỉ cần Chứng minh thư + ảnh 4x6 nền phông trắng
- Làm trong thời gian 4 ngày không tính thứ 7 & cn
Thủ tục đơn giản nhanh gọn , làm khẩn trong n
gày liên hệ được hướng dẫn và tư vẫn miễn phí..
Địa chỉ  : Tầng 3 Tôn Đức Thắng - Đóng Nội : 
Tel: 0904286220

----------

